# Parmesan Crisps w/Goat cheese - TNT!



## marmalady (Apr 22, 2005)

Texas, your recipe reminded me I had this one!
 

PARMESAN CRISPS W/ GOAT CHEESE


1 cup finely shredded Parmesan
1 T flour

4 oz soft goat cheese (1/3 cup) at room temp
3 T heavy cream
1 ½ tsp. finely chopped chives
1 2/3 tsp finely chopped parsley
S/P

Stir together Parm and flour; heat a large nonstick skillet over low heat; srinkle 2 tsp parm mixture into a 2 ½ inch round cutter in the skillet, and cook til the cheese is set. Carefully turn over the crisp with a spatula and cook 5 seconds more; transfer the crisp to an upside down mini-muffin pan to mold into a mini bowl. Remove crisp from muffin pan when cool. If your skillet is big enough and you can work fast to get them onto the muffin pans, you can do several of these at a time. 


Stir together goat cheese, cream, chives and parsley; season w/salt and pepper transfer mixture to a piping bag, and pipe a small rosette into each cup. Top the cheese with a parsley leaf, or tiny leaf of field green lettuce.


----------

